# Single shot or not??



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am looking into getting my first real coyote gun. I can get a Rossi single shot 22-250 or .223 for $300 and they come with a scope. I know the debate over 22-250 or .223 has been covered so my question is mainly if a single shot is good or should I keep looking for a rifle? I am not wanting to spend too much so this is in my price range. What are your thoughts?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your a good shot, than a single shot is all youd need. But having quick followups is nice for cripples, or multiple targets.


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

look at a stevens model 200. you can get one for about $300 dollars without a scope.

http://www.savagearms.com/st_200short.htm


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

if that is your price range then you can always try to find something used.


----------



## spy231 (Feb 22, 2006)

coyotehunter13 said:


> look at a stevens model 200. you can get one for about $300 dollars without a scope.
> 
> http://www.savagearms.com/st_200short.htm


I would go with a Stevens 200 everyday of the week over a rossi. 
My buddy has one and while it is not pretty it can shoot. 
Then later if you want to change the stock or barrell to make it a better looking rifle or a different caliber you can.
Many say they are the best bang for your buck if you want an accurate inexpensive gun.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would agree with the guys who say a Stevens 200.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mrmcgee said:


> my question is mainly if a single shot is good or should I keep looking for a rifle?


It's up to you. You ever think you'll have more than one coyote come in at a time? If so, Are you gonna be ok with shooting one and watching the other one leave while you sit with an empty gun? How seriouse are you at getting into calling? If you'd be happy just taking a few yotes in your life and making 5 sets a year then sure, Go for the single shot. Other wies consider the Stevens 200 if you need a less expensive reliable accurate rifle.

Good luck.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

You may also want to look at a savage 111, they run about 400 with a scope and the accutrigger, it may be a little more but I've had good luck with them


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I would also agree with the stevens 200 and also I guess if I was going for a single shot I would look more towards a new england handi rifle over the rossi


----------



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

I've got a New England Arms Handi-rifle and I love it. It's in .223, and I got the rifle, a Simmons 4X32 scope, sling and swivels and a couple boxes of ammo for under $300. Yes I will agree the drawbacks are obvious but for the money you can't go wrong.

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a pretty good deal dog gone it doggonnit!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Besides, with enough practice, you can reload dang near as quick as bolt guys can. Don't let anyone say that you cant have follow-up shots with a single shot.


----------



## DogCaller (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a H and R single shot varminter in the .204 caliber. This rifle has made me a 100% better shot. I use to rush my shots knowing that I have the option of follow up shots. I have also called in many doubles and either killed both coyotes or at least had the opportunity to. I would not rule out the single shot. I have practiced reloading for a follow up shot and can get them off as quick as my buddies that have bolt action rifles.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya its not like your limited to 1 shot with a single shot but it is a lot harder to have a follow-up shot, althought a friend of mine has gotten a double and a tripple this year with his single shot .223, but its not like its easy. Personally i would go with the stevens 200. A friend of mine has one and he is very accurate with it.


----------

